

Facebook's Oculus Bid Runs Into Tech Claim - dctoedt
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303948104579534013624548846?mod=djemalertTECH

======
dctoedt
tl;dr: A company called ZeniMax Media Inc, which makes video games, claims
that John Carmack took ZeniMax's IP with him when he moved to Oculus, and that
this IP was crucial to Oculus's success. An Oculus spokesman is quoted as
saying, "It's unfortunate, but when there's this type of transaction, people
come out of the woodwork with ridiculous and absurd claims."

